

Robot "Hand" Made of Coffee Grounds and a Balloon Picks Up Almost Anything - mcantelon
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662574/robot-hand-made-of-coffee-grounds-and-a-balloon-picks-up-almost-anything

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous reports:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836462> <\- This one has several
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1859831>

